# Magia por categorías > Magia de Cerca >  Aparición de una rosa

## adaco

Buenas a todos, aprovechando el tema de las rosas y el papel flash, quisiera abrir un topic para que entre todos hablemos de qué rutina os parece mejor, cuál os parece peor...

¿Papel flash o utilizar un pañuelo? Hay cientos de rutinas pero ¿cual puede ser mejor y cual peor? Para gustos los colores, pero me gustaría saber para vosotros cual es más fácil, cuál es más complicado...

A mi parecer me resulta más fácil la aparición de rosas mediante el método que enseñaba Monty en el DVD Rose Magic by monty.

¿Cuál es vuestra opinión? ¿En dónde encontrastéis la mejor rutina? (Es más que nada para probar otras formas de hacerlo)

Saludos mágicos.

----------


## elmanu

Hace tiempo en internet vi otra tienda de magia en la qe cerrabas la mano y de entre los dedos te salia una rosa, la verdad esque no se como se hace pero en el video de promocion me gustaba mucho.
Despues solo conozco el de papel flash y me gusta mucho el efecto magico que crea (al menos para mi) de que una rosa de papel se convierta en una rosa de verdad.  :Lol:

----------


## pablo

Las produciones de monty  estan muy bien , y la levitacion de la rosa tambien , pero son juegos de escenario . 
Un juego que funciona y a mi me da buenos resultados  es la rosa infinita  es visual  , y puedes  realizarlo en una rutina de aparicion  ,desaparicion de flores.....
Un saludo.   :Wink:

----------


## adaco

No si Monty explica estupendamente, pero también he visto uno que me ha encantado que es "Rose from a Card" que esa variante es preciosa sobretodo el video que hay en Youtube, pero es una lástima que esas cartas no las vendan por España  :( 

Bueno al menos me quedan otros métodos para hacer este truco :D

¿Me podriáis decir dónde aparecen más rutinas de apariciones de rosas? A ser posible sin papel flash  :roll:  jejeje es que quiero variar y no usar siempre a Monty xD

Un saludo

----------


## pK90

Adaco, en tiendamagia venden esas cartas. O por lo menos las vendían segun había leido yo en otro post. Un saludo.

----------


## DRAKONIS

Lo del papel flash funciona mejor cuando dentro de tu rutina tienes algo con velas fantasio o algo así... también depende si esta oscuro o esta muy claro, los efectos que da la iluminación también hacen de tu trabajo algo diferente.

Si es a pleno día seria preferible con una seda, pero es indiferente, todo depende del argumento que uses en tu presentación.

----------


## Northen

Uah me gustaría aprender el efecto de aparecer una rosa.
¿Supongo que en tiendamagia.com se podría comprar dicho efecto?
Gracias

Saludos!

----------


## javier bañas

A ver, yo tengo una que es bastante buena, consiste en **********

Edito: Una norma del foro es que no se pueden revelar efectos.

----------


## ignoto

Ya no tiene objeto este post.

----------


## javier bañas

Pido perdón públicamente por revelar un efecto de magia en un foro abierto."El primer juego de tu actuación, es el que define tu imagen", no quiero tener esta imagen. Este es el quinto y último mensage que escribo aquí, ¡VIVA LA MAGIA!

----------


## demayisan

> Pido perdón públicamente por revelar un efecto de magia en un foro abierto."El primer juego de tu actuación, es el que define tu imagen", no quiero tener esta imagen. Este es el quinto y último mensage que escribo aquí, ¡VIVA LA MAGIA!


Javier. Por si te vale, a mi no me has dado mala imagen. Me llama la atención que a tu edad tengas montados dos espectáculos y con títulos tan sugerentes, y me gustaría saber qué puedes aportar al foro. Te has saltado una norma del foro (sin mala intención)... Pero no te has saltado la norma mas importante, LA QUE ESTA ESCRITA EN MAYUSCULAS, y que dice: MANTEN EL BUEN ROLLO. 

No digo más, porque sino voy a acabar saltándomela yo.

Un saludo, y que ¡VIVA EL JAMON EXTREMEÑO!

----------


## Cuasimago

> Uah me gustaría aprender el efecto de aparecer una rosa.
> ¿Supongo que en tiendamagia.com se podría comprar dicho efecto?
> Gracias
> 
> Saludos!


Por supuesto que lo puedes comprar. Si no es en tiendamagia en cualquier otra tienda de magia. Si tienes dinero para gastar no hay problema pagar porque te desvelen un truco. Pero ni se te ocurra desvelarlo aqui,, no vaya a ser que jodamos el negocio a alguien.

Tambien puedes comprar cualquier dvd de los de monty. En ellos tambien se desvela el truco. 

Javi.., No vuelvas a desvelar nada sin cobrar. Esta muy mal visto entre los magos de este foro.

Todo esto lo digo de BUEN ROLLO para no saltarme ninguna norma. Y para que asi conste, os pongo unas caritas de esas que se rien.  :Smile1:   :Smile1:   :Smile1:   :Smile1:   :Smile1:

----------


## Cuasimago

> Javier. Por si te vale, a mi no me has dado mala imagen. Me llama la atención que a tu edad tengas montados dos espectáculos y con títulos tan sugerentes, y me gustaría saber qué puedes aportar al foro. Te has saltado una norma del foro (sin mala intención)... Pero no te has saltado la norma mas importante, LA QUE ESTA ESCRITA EN MAYUSCULAS, y que dice: MANTEN EL BUEN ROLLO. 
> 
> No digo más, porque sino voy a acabar saltándomela yo.
> 
> Un saludo, y que ¡VIVA EL JAMON EXTREMEÑO!


No solo tiene montados dos espectáculos, sino que ademas son la leche. Javi es un pedazo de mago de la Sociedad Extremeña de Ilusionismo y uno de los mejores magos que conozco.
Vive solo para la magia y se destaca por haber organizado eventos en los que han participado muchos magos con el unico fin de hacer feliz a la gente mas desvalida. Y lo ha conseguido. Por tanto, si ha desvelado un truco en un foro de magia en zona abierta, a lo mejor deberiais replantearos el futuro del foro. Leyendo este mismo hilo se tiene la suficiente informacion para saber el truco sin que el chaval lo desvele. Y leyendo un poco en el resto del foro me he dado cuenta de que hay mas informacion desvelando tecnicas y nombrando gimmicks que en youtube.

He buscado las normas y no las he encontrado. Deberian estar un poco mas accesibles. 
Y además supongo que como en el resto de foros, una de las normas debe de ser la de no escribir en mayusculas ¿no? Si es asi, creo que tu tambien deberias leertelas.

Todo esto de buen rollo.., os pongo otra vez las caritas.  :Smile1:   :Smile1:   :Smile1:   :Smile1: 

Ah... ¿y con las jamonas extremeñas que pasa? que vivan tambien ¿no?

----------


## SOFTVADER

Ay juan juan,no cambies,tu si que eres un crack

----------


## demayisan

> Y además supongo que como en el resto de foros, una de las normas debe de ser la de no escribir en mayusculas ¿no? Si es asi, creo que tu tambien deberias leertelas.


 
Quizá tu ofuscación te ha impedido captar la intención con que he usado las mayúsculas (Y la intención con que he escrito el mensaje, que ha sido la de salir en apoyo de tu amigo Javier). Vuelvelo a leer, ya verás lo absolutamente innecesario que ha sido tu comentario. Creo que ha sido innecesario en cualquier caso. 

Por mi parte se acabó este tema.  Ahí van las caritas... :Smile1:  :Smile1:  :Smile1:

----------


## Cuasimago

Tu mensaje esta leido y releido. Mi ofuscación como tu lo llamas no es por el contenido, que es correcto. Es por la penultima frase, que ademas de sobrar es prepotente. Leetelo tu tambien y asi de paso lo recuerdas.

"No digo más, porque sino voy a acabar saltándomela yo."  Y eso lo dices mientras hablas del buen rollo....  :Smile1:   :Smile1:   :Smile1:

----------


## demayisan

> Tu mensaje esta leido y releido. Mi ofuscación como tu lo llamas no es por el contenido, que es correcto. Es por la penultima frase, que ademas de sobrar es prepotente. Leetelo tu tambien y asi de paso lo recuerdas.
> 
> "No digo más, porque sino voy a acabar saltándomela yo." Y eso lo dices mientras hablas del buen rollo....


Aclaro que esa frase no iba dirigida a Javier. De hecho la mitad del mensaje no iba dirigido a Javier, sino a ciertos miembros del foro que parece que tienen bula para saltarse la norma del buen rollo constantemente y que se han dirigido a Javier en un tono que no me ha gustado nada. Por eso me he permitido intentar ser un poco sarcástico con esa frase.  

Cuasimago, estamos teniendo un encontronazo innecesario porque quizá no he sido mas explícito en mi mensaje, cuando en realidad estamos los dos igualmente "ofuscados" y por la misma razón. Ahora sí, con sinceridad... :Smile1:  :Smile1:  :Smile1: 

Un saludo

----------


## Cuasimago

Si asi a sido, te pido disculpas. Mi mensaje tambien iba por el mismo tema.

----------


## demayisan

Voilá. ¡ Pues ahora sí: ¡¡¡ Vivan las jamonas extremeñas también (no sabía que el jamón de bellota tenía sexo.;b), y viva Extremadura entera !!!

Y retomando el hilo: En "Prestidigitación al alcance de todos" de Ciuró se explica una forma de hacer la aparición de la rosa, que te la puedes fabricar tú y que es artesanía fina filipina, aunque sería con una rosa de papel. El libro te sale un poco mas caro que el truco (creo), pero por razones obvias merece la pena comprarlo (aprenderás tropecientos juegos más). 

Saludos.

----------


## Cruz Navarro

Donde puedo conseguir papel flash ?

----------


## dany carreño

El papel flash lo puedes conseguir en una tienda de magia.
Para mi es mas impactante que de una llama aparecca la rosa, y despues aparecca otra, como hace David Stone.

----------


## MagDani

No revivamos un hilo de hace un año para hacer una pregunta que se responde sola.

----------


## Wreck

Hola, espero no hacer spam si no pues pido disculpas, solo me interesaba este truco en especial por que ya lo habia visto y me gusto mucho y quiero aprenderlo, por favor no se si alguien me pueda explicar como esta eso del papel flash y los metodos.

----------


## Pulgas

> no se si alguien me pueda explicar como esta eso del papel flash y los metodos.


No, Wreck, no se puede.
Todas las páginas del foro se encabezan con esta frase:
*No desveles técnicas ni efectos y no pidas que te lo desvelen.* 
Es decir, que ni tú debes preguntar cómo se hace algo, ni nosotros te responderemos, en el caso de que lo hagas.
¿La razón? Casi todos lo qeu que estamos aquí creemenos profundamente en la magia, la cuidamos mucho, y queremos que el aprendizaje de los futuros magos sea el correcto.
Si alguien quiere saber cómo se hace algo, en lugar de darle el pez, le entregamos la caña, es decir, le contamos dónde puede conseguir información. De esa manera se consiguen magos y no personas a las que sólo le interesan un par de trucos.
Un saludo.

----------


## Wreck

> No, Wreck, no se puede.
> Todas las páginas del foro se encabezan con esta frase:
> *No desveles técnicas ni efectos y no pidas que te lo desvelen.* 
> Es decir, que ni tú debes preguntar cómo se hace algo, ni nosotros te responderemos, en el caso de que lo hagas.
> ¿La razón? Casi todos lo qeu que estamos aquí creemenos profundamente en la magia, la cuidamos mucho, y queremos que el aprendizaje de los futuros magos sea el correcto.
> Si alguien quiere saber cómo se hace algo, en lugar de darle el pez, le entregamos la caña, es decir, le contamos dónde puede conseguir información. De esa manera se consiguen magos y no personas a las que sólo le interesan un par de trucos.
> Un saludo.


ok una disculpa  :O15: 
no volvera pasar

----------


## La magia de Alan

A mi me gusta mucho la aparición de una rosa de Juan Pablo Ibañez.
Es simple, sin gimmicks, y el la usa como final de su rutina de Humo en la Copa.
Saludos.
Alan

----------


## fenixdelamagia

Para mi una de las mejores y mas elegantes apariciones de rosa es la que hace Brett Daniels en su rutina de manipulación de bolas. Es una aparicion sencilla pero bien hecha queda genial. Podeis verla en este enlace (hacia el minuto 3:08)

YouTube - Prvaci magije II. 4/5

Por cierto, ¿no se da un aire a Carlos Lozano?.... jejeje

----------


## logos

A mi me gusta mucho la aparición de un rosa en una copa después de cubrirla con un pañuelo. Es clásico y elegante. Sólo se ven el pañuelo y la copa y mágicamente aparece la rosa dentro ella. No soy muy amigo del papel flash. Es un prejuicio personal: se ve muy artificial y le resta magia a la aparición en mi opinión.

----------

